#ubuntu-fridge 2006-12-11
<robitaille> sladen:  ping..... your gmail account has exceeded its quota.
<sladen> robitaille: rocking.  that must be the lack of mail
<sladen> 100% spam filteirng
<robitaille> it started yesterday according to the messages I get from mailman for the list
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-12-13
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Weekly News #24 released <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/670>
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-12-12
<RichEd> jello people :)
<RichEd> just sent a mail to the fridge devel ... echoing here ...
<RichEd> Can someone please add a meeting to the event calandar:
<RichEd> Edubuntu Meeting
<RichEd> Dec 12
<RichEd> 20h00-22hUTC
<beuno> RichEd, sure, I'll add it right now
<RichEd> excellent ... i was worried by the chilly silence ;)
<RichEd> thanks
<beuno> RichEd, where is the meeting going to take place?  #ubuntu-meeting?
<RichEd> confirmed
<beuno> RichEd, and is there a link to an agenda?
<RichEd> leave that out for now ... it needs a tidy ...
<RichEd> I'll append to the email I requested for the next bacth of meetings
<RichEd> *batch
<beuno> RichEd, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1265
<beuno> added
 * RichEd refreshes
<RichEd> many thanks
<beuno> RichEd, my pleasure
<RichEd> quick question ... for pondering in general: fridge events say this in the node details: "Timezone: Etc/GMT'
<RichEd> surely we should be using UTC ?
 * RichEd also wonders what convention Etc is
<beuno> RichEd, isn't UTC == GMT?
<RichEd> beuno: Greenwich Mean Time (GMT) is a term originally referring to time at the Royal Observatory, Greenwich in London
<RichEd> time in the UK adjust for daylight savings
<RichEd> UTC never adjusts
<beuno> ah, I see
<beuno> well, I really wouldn't know what's best, or even, what's possible
<beuno> and I don't think any admins are around to ask
<RichEd> i'll send a mail to the list
<jcastro> Burgundavia: around?
<RichEd> fidel ... what happened to the beard dude ...
<Burgundavia> jcastro: yes
<Burgundavia> RichEd: we ate him. Got stuck on a desert island. Which is why the Fridge had issues for a bit
<RichEd> Burgundavia: he hasn't been well according to press reports ... hope he did not give you a gut ache'
<jcastro> Burgundavia: check mail pls.
<Burgundavia> cancer and heart disease only made him easier to chew
<Burgundavia> jcastro: the marketing one?
<jcastro> Burgundavia: just starting to wrangle in people for team reporting
<jcastro> ya
<jcastro> does fridge do team reporting?
<Burgundavia> no, but I can do that
<Burgundavia> the marketing team is basically "we dithered"
<jcastro> ah
<Burgundavia> the marketing team is almost a lost cause
<jcastro> do you intend to have the fridge be a team and do reporting?
<Burgundavia> I mean, the UWN falls under their banner, sort of
<Burgundavia> yes, I can do that
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Teams
<jcastro> just swap em out, heh
<Burgundavia> am doing
<jcastro> I also need a hit man for the CC, so if you can recommend someone.
<Burgundavia> I dodge that one
<jcastro> or I can mail everyone and have you guys figure out who to do reporting
<Burgundavia> email everybody
<jcastro> what's the alias for all the CC?
<RichEd> later guys
<Burgundavia> jcastro: community-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> Burgundavia: ta
<Burgundavia> jcastro: that list is archived, but only available to CC members to read
<jcastro> rock
